# High-pitched, intermittent whining noise



## 94_gxe (Nov 5, 2004)

I've had this problem since I purchased my 94 Nissan Sentra GXE three months ago, but it appears to be getting worse.

I'm getting this high-pitched, whining noise. I think it's coming from the front wheels, but I'm not 100% certain. It goes away *immediately* upon hitting the brakes. I'm not sure if it's relevant, but my car has had a fair amount of brake work done to it: front and rear brake pads, rear brake rotors, and rear brake calipers. 

If anyone can help, I'd greatly appreciate it.

--


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

94_gxe said:


> I've had this problem since I purchased my 94 Nissan Sentra GXE three months ago, but it appears to be getting worse.
> 
> I'm getting this high-pitched, whining noise. I think it's coming from the front wheels, but I'm not 100% certain. It goes away *immediately* upon hitting the brakes. I'm not sure if it's relevant, but my car has had a fair amount of brake work done to it: front and rear brake pads, rear brake rotors, and rear brake calipers.
> 
> ...


a hi pitched 'squealing' or 'whining' noise? if it where whining, i'd say a vac leak. if squealing and is coming from the front wheels....if its something related to the brakes, could be the pads are too close? excessive brake dust??? if you had the brake work done to it by a shop, i'd take it back and have em look at what they possibly messed up on.....


----------



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

Could be a bearing... i dunno how good they are on these cars.


----------



## ifoam (Dec 16, 2004)

i have this problem too. it squeal every once in a while and a very light tap to the brake, (not even enough for the rear brake light to come on) clears it right up until next time


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

Ahh I think I know what it is. Does it whine when you drive, and stop when you hit the brake? And has the brake job been done recently? I have had the same problem. And is the whining sound really really horrible? If so it is a good possiblity that the brake guard( it is a metel strip that attaches and covers the top of the rotor) is rubbing on the rotor when you drive and either has to be bent back or its on crooked. I know because it happend to me. The sound was so unbarrable I just wanted to kill myself. And I thought my car was about to die. Check that first. if not I would have to hear it.




94_gxe said:


> I've had this problem since I purchased my 94 Nissan Sentra GXE three months ago, but it appears to be getting worse.
> 
> I'm getting this high-pitched, whining noise. I think it's coming from the front wheels, but I'm not 100% certain. It goes away *immediately* upon hitting the brakes. I'm not sure if it's relevant, but my car has had a fair amount of brake work done to it: front and rear brake pads, rear brake rotors, and rear brake calipers.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

